# Push Pole help



## jolts (Mar 1, 2018)

Need help choosing a push pole, my previous pole was destroyed. For the time being I am living up north and so I'm looking at a multi piece, shipping a 1pc is way too expensive. I have a 16ft Super Skiff, I like the stiffy hybrid but was intrigued by the TFO mangrove because of price.. Any advice would be awesome, I'm 6'4 and usually use a longer pole. I fish carp up in the great lakes and lake st clair. Thanks


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

The MHX 21' push pole is quite good for the $399 price. Ships in 3pcs and easy to glue up to make 1pc.


----------



## jolts (Mar 1, 2018)

nativejax said:


> The MHX 21' push pole is quite good for the $399 price. Ships in 3pcs and easy to glue up to make 1pc.


I'll check it out, thanks


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

nativejax said:


> The MHX 21' push pole is quite good for the $399 price. Ships in 3pcs and easy to glue up to make 1pc.


x2 on the MHX pole. Assembly is not difficult if you follow the instructions and take your time.


----------



## strangebrue (Nov 28, 2011)

TFO Mangrove has treated me well so far. Assembly was easy and it’s been a great upgrade from my old moonlighter fiberglass. I’m pushing a 16 Dolphin Backcountry with 4 piece TFO (19-06) and that length works well for me.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

x3 on the MHX!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

There are several factors to consider when deciding on the length of pole. Lots of guys mention the normal ones such as length of boat , height of platform, but there are two other huge things that need to be factored in.
1. How deep is the water you are poling in?
and 
2. How soft is the bottom.

The deeper the water and/or the softer the bottom means you need a longer pole.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

3. How tall is the guy on the PP.

4. How long do you want to move before you have to pick up the pole and punt again.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

I use and also sell the Mangrove push poles. They are pretty easy to assemble. They perform well for a multi piece pole. 

I have a Ankona Cayenne and was on the fence about ordering 4 or 5 sections. Chose 4 and have been pretty happy. I rarely pole in very deep water. Overall it is not as stiff as the higher priced 1 piece poles but I am pleased with it's performance.

If price is a factor this product will get the job done and not set you back too much $$.

Ken


----------



## Mikem1981 (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't have a lot of poling experience, but would add that I have a Flats Stalker 18 and have an old 18' Stiffy Fiberglass. And, many of the areas I pole are mud bottoms so that has made poling more difficult than it needs to be. I probably lose a few feet of gained distance every time I pull the pole from the mud. I plan to step up to probably a 21'. But, haven't decided on what brand, but leaning towards the Stiffy Hybrid.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

MikeM if you are poling an 18' skiff in mud bottoms then I think even a 21' is short. I'd think about a 22 or 23 (which is what I have).


----------



## Mikem1981 (Feb 2, 2018)

ifSteve - Thanks for the advice. I just use my 18' because that's what I've had for a number of years from when I had a Carolina Skiff J16. I know I don't much like it with my 18' boat. And, I've not made any commitment just yet. Other than added expense, certainly can't see much disadvantage to a longer push pole.

Hope all this is helping Jolts on a decision as well.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

For me, depth would be a big factor. The lightweight poles are often more buoyant and likely to float on you making them tough to plant. Anything over 3' deep and I want the heavier glass pole...IMHO...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mikem1981 said:


> ifSteve - Thanks for the advice. I just use my 18' because that's what I've had for a number of years from when I had a Carolina Skiff J16. I know I don't much like it with my 18' boat. And, I've not made any commitment just yet. Other than added expense, certainly can't see much disadvantage to a longer push pole.
> 
> Hope all this is helping Jolts on a decision as well.


You know you could lengthen your 18' pole to 21' or longer and its not expensive


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Another vote for the mud hole pole.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Ken T said:


> I use and also sell the Mangrove push poles. They are pretty easy to assemble. They perform well for a multi piece pole.
> 
> I have a Ankona Cayenne and was on the fence about ordering 4 or 5 sections. Chose 4 and have been pretty happy. I rarely pole in very deep water. Overall it is not as stiff as the higher priced 1 piece poles but I am pleased with it's performance.
> 
> ...


Ken I’m looking at buying an ankona cayenne the tournament addition and was wondering if you could give me some reviews on it?


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Depth you’re poling in is the biggest factor IMO.

Stiffy guide or Carbon Marine are top choices.

I own 2 sizes, 22’ for everything and 24’ for tarpon fishing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

As long as you can afford, you can get more push per set. Shorter poles wear you out faster.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

I use a 20’ TFO Mangrove on a Shadowcast 16 and it works great for me. Generally I’m poling in water that is 2’ or less if I’m up there. For me, the weight of the skiff is more important than the length. My set up is very minimalistic so I don’t mind the slight flex in the TFO pole but I wouldn’t suggest it for a heavier skiff.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

20 ft Biscayne has served me well had it since 2005.


----------



## Todd (May 23, 2018)

I went with the MHX, light weight, didn't break the bank, poles great.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

21' Carbon Marine G2LR and I love it. typically poling in 3' or less, mixed sand to sometimes mud bottom. Love the stiffness and weight. Pole all day no issues. I have always worked under the axiom of 3' longer than the skiff..... but all these previously mentioned factors play in. Call Joe Welbourn at CM.... he is an excellent resource for these kinds of questions.


----------

